# How to tie crawler harnesses



## arrowdog (Jul 10, 2002)

I have always seen the individual components for crawler harnesses for sale, but I have no idea how to tie them, length, which knots to use. Is there a good site with pictures, or could someone here post how to do it?


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

www.walleye101.com


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

That is a good link posted above. I tie mine with 2 or 3 single #2 hooks and make them between 4 and 5 ft. long. Make sure you use walleye or steelhead hooks that have the eye bent out. I tie mine with a barrel swivel on the end instead of a loop. They are easy to do. When you are holding the hook and making wraps, the middle finger comes in handy to hold things as you stick the end in the loop and pull it up tight. You will mess a couple up before you get the hang of it. Just cut and start over. I hope this helps.


----------



## arrowdog (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for the link. I will be trying it this weekend. Do you think that there will be better hookups with a treble hook on the end instead of a single hook?


----------



## Sixgun (Aug 24, 2008)

Having a treble or a single on the end is pretty much personal preference. The amount of vegetation in the water also plays into it (if you don't have a preference). I prefer to have all singles on mine.

Ray


----------



## Andrew B. (Mar 15, 2008)

Sixgun said:


> Having a treble or a single on the end is pretty much personal preference. The amount of vegetation in the water also plays into it (if you don't have a preference). I prefer to have all singles on mine.
> 
> Ray


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

I tie my own also. The link above is a good one. I use #2 hooks. One time one of my colors caught five fish in a row. The back hook broke off. So, instead of putting a new harness on, I clipped a stinger treble hook on. It worked just as good.
That was in lake erie though. If it was weedy I wouldnt have done that


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

arrowdog said:


> I have always seen the individual components for crawler harnesses for sale, but I have no idea how to tie them, length, which knots to use. Is there a good site with pictures, or could someone here post how to do it?


You can stop in and I will show you how to tie a crawler harness.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

in open water i always use trebles unless i'm fishing very close to bottom.inland lakes two # 4 singles.


----------



## HookDUp365 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you or anyone else interested, I could show you if your ever in the monroe area. I do use two #4 single hooks. just shoot me a pm. the ice is melting so icefishing is limited so tying harnesses is what im doing now.


----------



## barryl (Apr 21, 2002)

I just knew "youtube" would have video on the subject.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WQuZPV_Lx8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7HN5_Uj0b4&feature=related


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Barry, I must be doing it all wrong. The first thing I do is tie my hooks on.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Priority1 said:


> Barry, I must be doing it all wrong. The first thing I do is tie my hooks on.


Me too Frank. Tie the end hook first, then the front hook, put on beads then clevis with blade and lastly a bead or two. Double the line and tie into a loop.


----------



## barryl (Apr 21, 2002)

Priority1 said:


> Barry, I must be doing it all wrong. The first thing I do is tie my hooks on.





WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Me too Frank. Tie the end hook first, then the front hook, put on beads then clevis with blade and lastly a bead or two. Double the line and tie into a loop.


 


Yeah, that's the way I do it also. I did a rush job when I looked up "crawler harness" on youtube and now that I actually watched the video's it was like - who would tie them that way??? Each to their own I guess.

Anyway, *arrowdog*, as with the rest of the guys here (great group), if your near Genesee (Flint) in March or up to Au Gres in May/June look me up also, I tie lots and lots of harnesses. 

Tight lines!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Here's another link: http://www.walleyesinc.com/walleyeinc3/howtotie.html

I call it the easy snell:lol: Its how I tie up the hooks to place behind spoons, works good, never had one come loose or break last year. Didn't get on bay early in year, so never used many harnesses unless with someone that used them.


----------



## emumikey (Dec 20, 2004)

Okay you guys have me hooked. I bought a spinnerbait kit from Netcraft a few years back and had a lot of fun/success with it. This is going to be my next project. I like the idea of tying my own since I have a hard time finding styles and colors that I like.

Quick questions:

1. What type and test of line do you recommend? Mono?
2. What size and hook types do you like for walleye?
3. What blades do you prefer (Colorado, indiana, willow, etc.)?

I was looking at this kit. What do you think?

http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/catalogue-index/catalogue-items/Kits/master-harness.htm


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I like the #5 and #6 Colorado blades. I was using 15# test line but last year I ran some 20 and some 15. The walleye were not fussy. Orange, Purple, chartreuse, and glows were always in my mix. Personally I don't like buying Kits because there is a lot of stuff that don't get used.


----------



## HookDUp365 (Nov 27, 2007)

I also don't like the kits as stated above

12lb line
#2 or #4 octopus style hooks
#4,5,6 colorado blades
Quick change clevis for easy color/size change of blades
most crafts stores will have bulk beads


----------



## Andrew B. (Mar 15, 2008)

HookDUp365 said:


> I also don't like the kits as stated above
> 
> 12lb line
> #2 or #4 octopus style hooks
> ...


 Good luck, it is very satisfying to catch fish on your own harnesses


----------

